# Please could I have some famous HHO vibes for orphaned kittens



## loz9 (25 May 2013)

On Tuesday we found these little guys:








Their mother had died & they were only a matter of hours old, so we became their new mum!
Sadly we lost one last night & are now even more paranoid about losing the others. They have all been to the vets this morning & have been given a clean bill of health, but it doesn't help with the worrying. So any vibes would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Britestar (25 May 2013)

Good luck! I love raising kitties. Have done 5 in 2 years. They are all grown up and healthy now. 

Get a bigger bottle then you get in the kitten milk pack. I use a baby bottle. Sussed out if you feed them plenty up until about midnight, they'll sleep thru tool about 6am.


----------



## loz9 (25 May 2013)

Thank you Britestar! I wish I could say I was loving it, but we now have 2 more that are seeming rather lifeless  They seem to go downhill so quickly. Starting to think they may have picked something up at birth/didn't get any colostrum at all.

Thanks for the bottle tip though, if they are still alive in a few days will give the midnight then 6am feed a go. Luckily there are 2 of us feeding so its not too bad at the moment.


----------



## hackneylass2 (26 May 2013)

Firstly, well done for taking on such an onerous but rewarding  task.

Its very sad when you lose a kitten but  with every litter kits can succumb to Fading Kitten Syndrome, which is as far as I can tell, idiopathic, you just have to accept it as it happens with the best of care from pre-birth.

I would still feed 2 hourly at their age, main things are warmth and food. You have given them the best start and I'm sending you and the kitties best vibes, I hope all goes well.

What happened to Mum?

I wish you all the best and hope you will update on their progress.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 May 2013)

Well done you 


 lots and lots of vibes


 I love kittens and cats. everything crossed you lose NO more xxx
 keep us updated


----------



## pines of rome (26 May 2013)

Poor little mites, hope you manage to keep them going! Sending vibes x


----------



## joelb (26 May 2013)

They look very young from the white points.   Its incredibly difficult to rear them successfully at that age, a foster mum would be their best hope.  

Well done for taking them on but dont beat yourself up if you lose more.


----------



## Nudibranch (26 May 2013)

Ah poor little mites, I hope they pull through, well done you for saving them.


----------



## mulledwhine (26 May 2013)

Every thing crossed, and dont forget to rub their bums 

Sooo cute xxx


----------



## loz9 (27 May 2013)

Thank you for the vibes & advice!

Sadly we lost 2 more over the weekend  one of which was the little ginger (Fergus, the other was called Ace, & the first we lost was Blackie)  But we have 2 remaining (Mouse & Hector) & we are putting every ounce of strength into keeping them going. They both seem to be doing well, really active, eating & pooing/peeing well. So fingers crossed that is the end of our losses.

joelb - I wasn't actually at home when they were found but mum said that one of them still had it's very pink long umbilical attached so they were literally hours, & I can safely say those white point definitely aren't so white anymore! Filthy little mites no matter how much we (& the dog! lol!) clean them!

hackneylass2 - we have no idea what happened to the mum, she was just dead next to them. Vet said maybe she had got one stuck or just bad luck. She was a feral cat who tbh we had very little to do with, she only reappeared in the week or so before giving birth (think she liked our hay barn as a nursery).

Thanks again & I will try & get some pictures at the next feed time


----------



## keeperscottage (28 May 2013)

Many years ago, I found  three newborn kittens behind the shed in my mum's garden. Despite all the odds, all three survived! I rehomed one to a lovely home and kept the remaining two, Charlie and Rosie. They were both cats of a lifetime - absolutely fantastic! Real characters and, well, words fail me.....they were SO special! Charlie lived until he was almost 16 and Rosie until she was almost 18. Hand-rearing cats is hard work but so rewarding! Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## hackneylass2 (30 May 2013)

Sad news, but good luck with the survivors, I wish you and the little 'uns well.


----------



## VickyP (31 May 2013)

Good luck and lots of rubs with a damp flannel to get them digesting what they eat. Keep us posted.


----------



## loz9 (12 June 2013)

UPDATE:

Sorry I haven't updated sooner, life has been rather hectic recently. Sadly we lost Hector about a week after the others, but Mouse is still going strong (fingers crossed!). He's now 3.5weeeks old & his eyes have opened & he's following our movement from his box. He's like a proper little kitten  We named him Mouse as he has a white mous(e)tash.

& of course I can't update without a pic   

Play time:


----------



## VickyP (13 June 2013)

Good work, they were so tiny and you have done brilliantly to save one of them. So sorry for your lost ones but goodness what a cutie!!


----------



## mandyroberts (19 June 2013)

Fingers crossed - you have got this far - the pic is sooooo cute x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (20 June 2013)

sorry about hector.

 fingers and toes crossed for mouse


----------



## Bubbles (21 June 2013)

Oh what a cutie! So sorry that you lost the others  Let us know how the little chap gets on? One of mine was handreared from 2 weeks old, he is the most affectionate and 'human' cat ever


----------

